# Alfie coat growing fast!



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Pleased to say Alfie's coat growing back after his scalp at the groomers! (his baldy tummy is no more!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh he looks lovely non the worse for it x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He looks great. Lovely colouring x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww look at him! too cute


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohhhhhh bless him ............. better than my hair when i've been to the hairdressers!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just noticed, Alfie has AMAZING lashes! 
I wonder if Lady's will look like that too...hers are darker than her hair and getting quite long!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I just noticed, Alfie has AMAZING lashes!
> I wonder if Lady's will look like that too...hers are darker than her hair and getting quite long!


I know they're gorgeous!! I'd pay good money for a set half as long!! Cant bear to cut them although my 10 yr old son is mortified and think he looks like a girl.........urgh  x


----------

